
Making Machines That Make Music - sriharis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvSSeuzN_b4
======
sriharis
This is my talk from euroclojure, 2016.

Here are the repos with the synth code, and the scrapers:
[https://github.com/ssrihari/ragavardhini](https://github.com/ssrihari/ragavardhini),
[https://github.com/ssrihari/kosha](https://github.com/ssrihari/kosha)

Here are the slides, although they're not all that useful without actual music
that goes with them: [https://speakerdeck.com/srihari/making-machines-that-
make-mu...](https://speakerdeck.com/srihari/making-machines-that-make-music)

